# Golden Travel



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Maine, Quebec, Mass, Virginia, and PA


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I'd be in heaven if I could bring my dog with me to Disney World. My two favorite things in the world are dogs and Disney so it would be perfect if I could go with my dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The last time I was down in Miami for vacation, I remember going out early in the wee hours of the morning to hang out on the beach and enjoy the cooler temps. There was a couple who walked their redheads (and they were _real_ redheads, not reddish-gold) along the ocean every morning. 

As I was homesick and missing my dogs at the time, I really envied them. 

So yes - if I didn't mind driving several states down with one or two dogs in the car, I would love to walk my golden along the ocean every morning.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I would kill to be able to get Ranger out hiking again. We miss our long hikes something TERRIBLE. He is the best hiking dog and LOVED it. Of course, I injured myself right before prime hiking season. How can anyone not want to go to a mountain with a view like this?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> The last time I was down in Miami for vacation, I remember going out early in the wee hours of the morning to hang out on the beach and enjoy the cooler temps. There was a couple who walked their redheads (and they were _real_ redheads, not reddish-gold) along the ocean every morning.
> 
> As I was homesick and missing my dogs at the time, I really envied them.
> 
> So yes - if I didn't mind driving several states down with one or two dogs in the car, I would love to walk my golden along the ocean every morning.


I so agree.....we were just down in San Francisco last month and every beach we walked by, there were Goldens. I was really envious as well....and the more I saw, the more I missed by boys!!

Walking by the ocean with my guys, throwing sticks into the water, watching them romp and play....that's where I would love to be with them!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I made this poll. I want to take Max to a foriegn country. 
Leif Connor


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

momtoMax said:


> I made this poll. I want to take Max to a foriegn country.


 
I've actually done that one... not a far drive.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I would love, love to take Maddie to the ocean but unfortunately we live nowhere near one, we're right smack dab in the center of our big country and she's not a big fan of long car rides.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> I made this poll. I want to take Max to a foriegn country.
> Leif Connor


Hi Leif! Which country would you take Max to if you could take him anywhere?



I know Molson would be SO happy to join me on a hike up a mountain! Unfortunately we don't have many big mountains around here.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I chose mountain, but hey! There's a mountain in LA that's some 500 feet tall, yay. 

Flora's going to hit the beaches of Florida over Thanksgiving, otherwise I would have chosen a beach as my idea spot to take her.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

This is Jenn posting and I've got to say if I could have voted to take Max anywhere , I would take him in the sea! That would be great fun - seeing Max swim after all the fishies! Maybe swim with dolphins and make some friends. I could just see Max in a little doggy breathing apparatus as well. What wonderful pictures I could take!!


I see many of you are picking mountains - why pick a mountain when anyone could go to a mountain? I think it's fun to use your imagination more when you have so many cool options!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I chose Disney World as well. Ike loves kids, Disney's full of kids...

I assumed this was an 'if you could' poll, which is why I didn't choose the Beach or the Mountains, we've done that.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Being in a landlocked state I yearn to take mine to the ocean. It would be so much fun! We got plenty of mountains....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I used to take my terrier to the local zoo. She loved watching the penguins!

They don't allow dogs in anymore.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Id love to take Joey on a walk up/down/around a Mountain! I think itd be so neat, ofcourse a beach too, but Mountains you dont come accross often!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I think Milly would like to either go to an ocean's beach, or to outer space. :


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

Actually just heading home from the Rockies. Buddy and Lady had a blast (I think). They ran and played. We took them to a reservoir to swim. The went on a gondola trip across the mountain, rode a little train. I know for me it has been a blast, and being able to share it with them makes it better. They're now sleeping with mom on the bed (don't normally allow this at home). It's a dogs life.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

MillysMom said:


> I think Milly would like to either go to an ocean's beach, or to outer space. :


 
Me too! Signed, Leif


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Definitely to the Mammoth Mountain Ski Resort in CA. Sierra:
It will be interesting to see how Bodhi react on his first Gondola ride up to the top summit.

















Bodhi will enjoy his first family "Road Trip" this winter:








We're very lucky that Laguna Beach is not too far from us, so Bodhi gets to go here when it's not crowded.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My husband is from a beautiful part of Alberta and I'd love to make a road trip sometime so the boys can see where he is from.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wasn't really sure how to vote since I voted for what we do most often. My boys go to ocean beaches year round but they never lose the sparkle in their eye when the get there even if it is old hat. I guess their second choice would be trails in the woods with the odd partridge send flying.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ranger said:


> I would kill to be able to get Ranger out hiking again. We miss our long hikes something TERRIBLE. He is the best hiking dog and LOVED it. Of course, I injured myself right before prime hiking season. How can anyone not want to go to a mountain with a view like this?



I am sooo jealous of this picture! You hike in my dream world! I love the mountains and taking Tucker with us!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Bridget was an EXTREMELY well travelled pooch. She was born in Israel where I used to live and flew to Los Angeles with me when she was 8 years old. We stopped in New York first and spent a few days there. She was also my service dog so she flew with me to Philadelphia too and had a blast! She also went to San Diego and to Santa Barbara and Big Bear Lake. Not bad for a puppy born on a big farm in the centre of Israel and who grew up in Jerusalem, but travelled within Israel to Tel Aviv, Netanya and beyond. I miss my darling Bridget and I especially miss travelling with her. 

The highlight though was going with her to Sequoia national park for three days for my friends' wedding. They had two dogs and invited everyone to bring their dogs. They were married under gorgeous Sequoia trees and then we had a three day wedding/camping trip with them and any other guests who wanted to come. Bridget LOVED spending three days in the river, under trees, camping out, sleeping in a tent and getting incredibly filthy. I think it was the happiest time for her. So I guess I've already been where I've wanted to go with my Golden.


----------

